

Show HN: Recreate the Snow Fall experience in just 1 click - shahruz
http://futureofpublishing.co/

======
mrmaddog
For other interested HNers who visit the comments before clicking on links,
what you're missing by not visiting this site is: a) a bootstrap splash page
which asks for a title b) a HTML/CSS/JS dump of the NYT snowfall article [1]
with the title header substituted out with the text you entered from part (a),
and 451 console errors about broken interactive bits.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/#/?part=tunne...](http://www.nytimes.com/projects/2012/snow-
fall/#/?part=tunnel-creek)

------
justhw
What is this? The only thing that changed was the title. I think you just
wasted $12 bucks on a domain and peoples time.

~~~
prawn
I think it makes a snarky point.

And the domain could be reused.

------
cschmidt
How about some context? What is the Snow Fall experience? Never heard of it. I
don't like these zero context web pages.

To save the rest of HN some Googling...

[http://gigaom.com/2013/05/10/how-the-new-york-times-can-
figh...](http://gigaom.com/2013/05/10/how-the-new-york-times-can-fight-
buzzfeed-reinvent-its-future/)

Now get off of my lawn...

~~~
andrewcooke
also <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5747418>

------
volaski
Show HN: Recreate Mondrian with just a black, red, yellow, and blue magic
markers.

------
bx_
I can only recreate seeing it. I can't actually recreate the style with my own
content, can I (or did I miss something?)

~~~
prawn
I think it's a response to the ScrollKit guy who showed how easy it was to
avoid NYT's 100ish hours of development to recreate the Snow Fall story
presentation in an hour or so... by reusing all the Snow Fall content (text,
images, video) and presumably the layout/design also without their permission.

From what I can tell, this person is saying "Why stop there? Why not copy all
their content _plus_ rip off the code?! I can do that with a single click and
save you even the hour you'd take using ScrollKit."

------
fchollet
This breaks the back button, which is really annoying. It also slow, buggy,
and throws countless errors in the console.

